# Question Of The Week... ( 2016 Week 23 )



## ripjack13 (Jun 5, 2016)

*If you were to invite a fellow woodworker to join this forum, how would you describe it? *





**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
Handsome ones, woodticks and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
And of course the  and rocky too...

Reactions: Great Post 2


----------



## Tony (Jun 5, 2016)

A brotherhood with many common interests, chief among them being woodworking. A great group of people who are seriously talented in every aspect of the craft and more than willing to share knowledge, wood and teach others. For me, this group of people are more like family than friends. Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | +Karma 2


----------



## justallan (Jun 5, 2016)

I generally start off by saying it's a bunch of folks that are pretty respectful to each other and willing to share their knowledge about most any type of woodwork.
I always mention that other than a little joking that you won't see people dropping the "F-bomb" or making "Yo Momma" comments.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 5, 2016)

Principally, a forum for the exchange of wood and/or ideas relating to the greater topic of woodworking. However, it's much more than that. Folks share life experiences and passions, some on a deep level, in pictures, videos, and prose. It's a place of escape from the daily trials of life, with individuals that demonstrate respect and compassion for each other. And it's a place to go to cultivate virtual friendships, which is a safe environment in today's world. Chuck

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jun 5, 2016)

A really fun nut farm.

Reactions: Agree 5 | Funny 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jun 5, 2016)

I usually tell them, it's a fun place to hang out. Lots of very talented people, lots of awesome wood working projects to look at, lots of great info if you're into wood working. The comradery here is a hoot, I've spent a lot of time on a lot of forums, have seen a whole lot of joking and funning around, but this place takes the cake at times. It's almost reminiscent of work, where the nephew's Fire Department boredom prank playing carries over on a regular basis. 

(_The nephew likes to think he's the master at playing pranks, but the bouquet of birthday flowers, sweet little card, and Teddy Bear he received from Carlos the God of Love at the fire station took top honors. Especially since the flowers arrived an hour after he left the station, and all 3 shifts got to enjoy them.)_

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Kevin (Jun 5, 2016)



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 5, 2016)

Funny that this question came up. Just today I was inviting a wood worker to join us and had to describe the site. I started by saying that it is a site for wood workers by wood workers. And that it is a very close community unlike most other sites, more like a family. I didn't go into all the details and intricacies. But just gave a brief description. I hope the guy joins us as I think he will be a good contributor to the site. I met him at a arts and craft show. He had a nice booth set up.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## SENC (Jun 5, 2016)

Great answers all, but don't forget about the "crack" dealers and enablers.

I'd also describe it as one of the few forums I've seen where nearly all (active) members take ownership of keeping it a good forum and moderating each other when it becomes necessary. There haven't been many out to take advantage of others, and those haven't lasted long as members look out for each other here. Most members have a goal of making sure anyone they deal with thinks they got more than they bargained for and got the good end of the deal.

Oh, and there is also wood. What a great place to find wood you might not otherwise ever see, much less be able to obtain in odd sizes or small lots affordably.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Great Post 4


----------



## David Hill (Jun 5, 2016)

I tell'm that it's a fun forum to visit/join --to talk &learn while they get a laugh or two in the process, & where they'll be able to ask the "how to" questions witout fear. (Most the time, anyway).
And yeah, I speak _run-on _occasionally.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Jun 5, 2016)

I would tell him to avoid purchasing any wood from anybody so that I could examine it first and warn him about the Mississipi rejects that end up in North Carolina.

Reactions: +Karma 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 5, 2016)

I also tell people it's the best-kept secret for getting black market hair sticks and shanks.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## DKMD (Jun 5, 2016)

I don't tell anyone about this site... Too many folks already buying up pretty wood before I log in.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 2 | Sincere 1 | Creative 1


----------



## CWS (Jun 5, 2016)

A lot of new friends is what you get on this forum.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Jun 5, 2016)

I tell them the truth----Wood Barter is the best site for all things wood but that is only the beginning . You will find it filled with members that are genuinely interested in helping you become a better woodworker and as stated earlier most will be beyond generous in their dealings with you. This site lifts my spirits and and provides insights into many realms of wood,and woodworking that I most likely would not have otherwise experienced. Okay, you may have your grammar corrected , or be teased a little for your suck up, or lack of it--- depending on who jabs first ,but that is what family does.
Dave

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 3 | +Karma 1


----------



## against.the.grain (Jun 9, 2016)

"We're all here, because we're not all there"

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## kweinert (Jun 9, 2016)

A good place to learn stuff - some serious, some not. Opinionated polite folks. A place where dumb questions don't exist and everyone is willing to help you out. A place to expand your family of choice.

Oh, and a good place to buy, sell, or trade wood.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

